# April 2021 SE Exam Results Thread



## E720

NCEES just released June 2021 Licensure Exchange newsletter. The PE Structural grading workshop is scheduled for June 2-4th (a week earlier than I was expecting).



https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/3_June-2021-LEx.pdf


----------



## Br_Engr

Freaky...


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Awesome! So we might hear something next week...


----------



## EBAT75

Big day - Friday the 11th as the astrologer predicted. At least it won't be Friday the 13th.


----------



## sstorryfamily

PE results are out per the WTTS thread...


----------



## leggo PE

They’re currently grading all of our results... I can’t get this thought out of my head.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> They’re currently grading all of our results... I can’t get this thought out of my head.


This stresses me out.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> This stresses me out.


Same.


----------



## E720

If it were in person grading I would have a pizza sent over to the NCEES building right now


----------



## Be-n

does anyone know what exactly they do during this 4 day workshop? I would think they should already have all the work checked and now they decided what is IR, U, or A. But that’s just my guess.


----------



## leggo PE

Be-n said:


> does anyone know what exactly they do during this 4 day workshop? I would think they should already have all the work checked and now they decided what is IR, U, or A. But that’s just my guess.


I don’t actually know, but I think it’s when they do the actual grading. So, two graders grade each of the afternoon questions, and if they both agree on the same rating of A/IR/U for a given examiner’s problem, that result is recorded. If there is disagreement, a third grader grades that given problem. But in any case, they’re going through virtual stacks and stacks of exam problems and each grader is doing one at a time. I think that’s basically it, all day, for three days.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

How do they stay consistent in grading? It's a known phenomenon that graders grade harder or softer based on amount of time spent, fatigue, are they hungry, is the box of kittens in the room, etc.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Man, we're getting close. I don't think I'm going to sleep real well the next few days.


----------



## leggo PE

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Man, we're getting close. I don't think I'm going to sleep real well the next few days.


I think I’ll probably sleep fine tonight, and tomorrow night, while the exams are being graded. But honestly, the S.E. Exam hasn’t affected my sleep since I took the silly exams. Work has done that job!


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Be-n said:


> does anyone know what exactly they do during this 4 day workshop? I would think they should already have all the work checked and now they decided what is IR, U, or A. But that’s just my guess.





Deep_Freeze26 said:


> How do they stay consistent in grading? It's a known phenomenon that graders grade harder or softer based on amount of time spent, fatigue, are they hungry, is the box of kittens in the room, etc.


They all work out the problem beforehand and decide what will be an acceptable/IR/UA. 

Then they all grade everything...I've been told they will also send through a 'dummy test' after a grader has been grading for a while. 

They'll send through the dummy test where they already know what the grade should be, to see if the grader has accidentally started grading a little tougher or easier than they were when they started grading that problem 3 hours and 20 tests ago. If he/she grades it differently than they know it is supposed to be graded, they'll pull the grader out and 'recalibrate' him/her, and reemphasize what their standards are.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> a third grader


How can they score the exam if they're not even big enough to drive??


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

leggo PE said:


> But honestly, the S.E. Exam hasn’t affected my sleep since I took the silly exams. Work has done that job!


Been there. Just pulled me off a project with an insane schedule, to put on the project in front of it with a near impossible one. Uh yeah, gee thanks.


----------



## Engineerbabu

Any chances results will be this week?


----------



## alpine_engineer

no chance. im betting next thursday


----------



## leggo PE

Engineerbabu said:


> Any chances results will be this week?


Zero chance, as the grading workshop is scheduled from today through Friday.


----------



## EBAT75

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> How can they score the exam if they're not even big enough to drive??


Actually, the third grader is the Team Leader whose word is final. So he/she has passed the second grade. My understandingis that there is no first and second grader. Two graders do their grading independently and if their grades differ by a pre-set number, then the Team Lead kicks in.

I have seen the old sample exams that had the grading plan for each essay problem in the book itself. Very detailed and thorough. Something like 9 or 10 bullets for the grader to follow for each of the problems. And the bullets are very detailed and specific to the problem in hand. They are by no means generic, garden variety guidelines. I even felt, hey if they give me these detailed grading plans, I can be a (?) grader!

The grading is preceded by a "train the graders" session. I think they would provide the bullets a grader should use, get them to grade a placebo style set of problems.

All in all, I have full confidence in the grading process. More so because on top of the above, it is not as if a generalist grades all 4 problems. My understanding is that each material specific problem is graded by an engineer with experience, interest and good knowledge in that specific material. No jack of all materials, as I understand it.


----------



## EBAT75

alpine_engineer said:


> no chance. im betting next thursday


This astrologer has already predicted Friday morning.


----------



## Engineerbabu

EBAT75 said:


> This astrologer has already predicted Friday morning.




The results could be anyday Monday through Friday next week. See above for the reference. Thanks to the unknown dude who posted that in reddit


----------



## alpine_engineer

Check out 2017 when the results were released the Monday after


----------



## E720

Engineerbabu said:


> View attachment 22655
> 
> The results could be anyday Monday through Friday next week. See above for the reference. Thanks to the unknown dude who posted that in reddit


Isn't this showing when the *PE *results have come out vs when the *SE *scoring session is? In this cycle the PE results came out during the SE scoring session.


----------



## EBAT75

E720 said:


> Isn't this showing when the *PE *results have come out vs when the *SE *scoring session is? In this cycle the PE results came out during the SE scoring session.


I wish Johnny Carson and his Carnac the Magnificent were still around.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

E720 said:


> Isn't this showing when the *PE *results have come out vs when the *SE *scoring session is? In this cycle the PE results came out during the SE scoring session.


Yeah. I just looked through results threads from the last two October administrations:

October 2018
Workshop 11/29-12/1
PE results 12/5
SE Results 12/11

October 2019
Workshop 12/5-12/7
PE Results 12/12
SE Results 12/17

So no guarantees for next week...both of those were 10 days after workshop ended.


----------



## alpine_engineer

for the April exams since i think October administrations are a little different wrt holidays and whatnot..


----------



## leggo PE

alpine_engineer said:


> for the April exams since i think October administrations are a little different wrt holidays and whatnot..
> 
> View attachment 22665


Gee, I wonder what happened in 2018!


----------



## EBAT75

thedaywa1ker said:


> Yeah. I just looked through results threads from the last two October administrations:
> 
> October 2018
> Workshop 11/29-12/1
> PE results 12/5
> SE Results 12/11
> 
> October 2019
> Workshop 12/5-12/7
> PE Results 12/12
> SE Results 12/17
> 
> So no guarantees for next week...both of those were 10 days after workshop ended.


TDW, but the difference is PE results were also being processed during the 10 day interval. It can be expected to be shorter in this SE admin now that PE results are out of the way. Would it be any day next week as someone suggested? They still have collating, analysis, verification to do. I am still standing by the 11th AM prediction.


----------



## Titleistguy

HODL!

oh yea test results, that’s still a thing huh?

So long summer, was nice to know ya.


----------



## alpine_engineer

this results thread is way behind years prior

in other news i just noticed that in the 5 or so years past the scoring workshop started on a Thursday and went to Saturday.

This year it started Wednesday and went to Friday..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

They also developed a software for the Oct 2020 session for grading (read about it in Licensure exchange.... I forget which one)
I have too much to get done to \faff about waiting for results this week. Dangit.


----------



## E720

Titleistguy said:


> HODL!
> 
> oh yea test results, that’s still a thing huh?
> 
> So long summer, was nice to know ya.


----------



## Titleistguy

E720 said:


>


----------



## Titleistguy

vhab49_PE said:


> They also developed a software for the Oct 2020 session for grading (read about it in Licensure exchange.... I forget which one)
> I have too much to get done to \faff about waiting for results this week. Dangit.


I keep forgetting results are close bc work is exploding and I’ve got used to not thinking about it lol


----------



## GataGunna

Every email I get is a mini-heart attack.


----------



## Engineerbabu

alpine_engineer said:


> for the April exams since i think October administrations are a little different wrt holidays and whatnot..
> 
> View attachment 22665


Does that mean chances of result is next week?


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing means anything any more…


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

I've been a wreck all day, and it's only Monday. I'm trying to let work distract me, since there's so much, but to no avail. This is going to be a miserable week.


----------



## Reverse Polish

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> I've been a wreck all day, and it's only Monday. I'm trying to let work distract me, since there's so much, but to no avail. This is going to be a miserable week.



That means we're very close to seeing the release of results!


----------



## alpine_engineer

i have a ton of work to do but this is so distracting.

it doesnt even matter that im fairly certain results wont be until Friday (just looking at years past) but I cant stop refreshing this page and NCEES...

productivity yesterday was like 60% normal. hoping to at least keep it that high today lol


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

alpine_engineer said:


> it doesnt even matter that im fairly certain results wont be until Friday (just looking at years past) but I cant stop refreshing this page and NCEES...


Ditto. Pretty sure it's late this week or even next week for release, but I can't seem to help myself.


----------



## alpine_engineer

i think theres pretty much a 0% chance for today, and a small but non-zero chance for tomorrow...with Thursday being possible but Friday being the most likely.

I do think it will be this week since registration opens up on Monday.


----------



## E720

Has anyone else noticed that the NCEES chat hasn't been available yesterday or today? For some reason I really miss them telling me it will be 8-10 weeks for results everytime I ask.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

E720 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the NCEES chat hasn't been available yesterday or today? For some reason I really miss them telling me it will be 8-10 weeks for results everytime I ask.


It is available for me. Maybe if you ask enough you get your chat privileges revoked. Lol.


----------



## E720

Since I didn't have chat I had to email them and got this (pretty quick) response.


----------



## EBAT75

alpine_engineer said:


> i think theres pretty much a 0% chance for today, and a small but non-zero chance for tomorrow...with Thursday being possible but Friday being the most likely.
> 
> I do think it will be this week since registration opens up on Monday.


Are you doing the weather channel?


----------



## leggo PE

I want the results to at least put a temporary end to the distraction, but I don’t want the results because I think I’ll probably be too scared to look. Ha!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

E720 said:


> Since I didn't have chat I had to email them and got this (pretty quick) response.
> 
> View attachment 22712


This makes it seem like there's a legit chance they don't release results before registration begins.


----------



## alpine_engineer

I wouldnt trust anything the representatives say regarding release dates, good or bad. There have been times they've said "not today" then poof results start pouring out an hour later (in one of the PE threads this happened)


----------



## E720

alpine_engineer said:


> I wouldnt trust anything the representatives say regarding release dates, good or bad. There have been times they've said "not today" then poof results start pouring out an hour later (in one of the PE threads this happened)


Yes I agree, but it is worth noting that this wasn't just a chat bot, this was via email and was an Exam administration coordinator


----------



## Br_Engr

Hoping I can get a good deal on a flight back to Illinois...


----------



## kevo_55

Hang in there everyone! It'll come eventually.


----------



## alpine_engineer

its times like this i realize how impatient I truly am lol


----------



## PE-CA-rys

Spamming helps!


----------



## SoCalPE

This is what I was able to get out of NCEES chat. The answer to my second question was "no there is not"

Makes me think its very likely this week.


----------



## SoCalPE

SoCalPE said:


> View attachment 22720
> 
> 
> This is what I was able to get out of NCEES chat. The answer to my second question was "no there is not"
> 
> Makes me think its very likely this week.


I basically re-phrased my question lol


----------



## EBAT75

kevo_55 said:


> Hang in there everyone! It'll come eventually.


Looks like Kevo has found the skeleton in the haystack.


----------



## alpine_engineer

well. here we go again


----------



## Hindianapolis




----------



## YAYA

Hindianapolis said:


> View attachment 22725


I think nancy's response gives a feeling that she thought you are asking about PE, not SE.
I sent them now the same question and they told me "The SE exam is still being graded. I do not have a date for the results"


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Dallas is not as forthcoming as Nancy


----------



## alpine_engineer

agreed i think she mistook SE for PE... maybe nancy hasnt had her coffee yet.

if some states had released already surely we wouldve heard about it


----------



## Engineerbabu

FYI only, My chat box was perfectly working, Sorry Stef I lied


----------



## alpine_engineer

nancy just poured gasoline on the fire that is my internal struggle to stop obsessing over this


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Oddly, I'm not on edge as much today. I dunno. It just doesn't seem like today is the day. Now tomorrow on the other hand.


----------



## Otreblatri

My bet is Friday, until then relax and wait for the good news to enjoy the weekend


----------



## leggo PE

Another day of this, wheee! The end is near….


----------



## Br_Engr

Better re-stock the copier paper to start printing new codes...


----------



## thedaywa1ker

I prefer Nancy's answers to the rest of the jokers that have been telling me grading hasn't been finished yet


----------



## alpine_engineer

if nancy is correct....then she was correct at 9am this morning. i have a hard time believing all 50 state boards have been sitting on their hands all day lol


----------



## E720

Just called the Utah Board - they said they didn't have them yet, but the person I talked to didn't exactly sound like she would have been the first to know.


----------



## YAYA

IF any state had already released to individuals "as Nancy said", of course, you will find someone saying Hay, It released.
I do not think it released yet!


----------



## GataGunna

Nancy doing a little trolling.


----------



## alpine_engineer

well better luck tomorrow i suppose


----------



## Engineerbabu

Thursday is the day! Been saying this since long time haha


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Engineerbabu said:


> Thursday is the day! Been saying this since long time haha


----------



## EBAT75

All I can say is this. The State Board I sat the exam through does not sit on its hands. I have heard nothing from them. Besides, unless there was overtime worked through the weekend, releasing the results only two days after the scoring/grading is highly implausible.


----------



## alpine_engineer

Today could be the day!


----------



## Engineerbabu

alpine_engineer said:


> Today could be the day!


I got my PE and SE Lateral results before 1:00 PM EST, I will lose faith once it's 1, until then F5 is going to have hard time


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Engineerbabu said:


> I got my PE and SE Lateral results before 1:00 PM EST, I will lose faith once it's 1, until then F5 is going to have hard time


I got the NCEES email for results from the october administration at 2:32PM EST

I keep my hopes up until about 4pm


----------



## alpine_engineer

In 2015 when they were released on a Thursday it was ~4pm.

The Friday releases I looked at started far earlier in the morning ~10am


----------



## Engineerbabu

I have appeared for the Vertical exam at NC. Isn't North Carolina typically one of the first to publish results? I was taking all the tests in Texas and they were fairly faster if not the first. 

It seems like it could be anytime before 5:00 PM, another unproductive day in the making


----------



## alpine_engineer

im tempted to ask the chat just to gauge their response but i worry nancy still doesnt know the difference between the PE and SE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I feel sick. Must be soon.


----------



## E720

Just tested this out - if I go to NCEES website it doesn't have the chat. If I go to NCEES website in incognito then it DOES have the chat. Clearly I have been banned.


----------



## mgerber

From this morning...


----------



## alpine_engineer

nancy continues to deliver the gut punches....damn...


----------



## E720

mgerber said:


> From this morning...
> 
> View attachment 22750


Nancy flip flopped..... I got the same message from Karson.


----------



## Br_Engr

Br_Engr said:


> Better re-stock the copier paper to start printing new codes...


and toner.

Can't forget the toner.


----------



## alpine_engineer

E720 said:


> Nancy flip flopped..... I got the same message from Karson.


thought you were banned? or did you go incognito? lol


----------



## E720

alpine_engineer said:


> thought you were banned? or did you go incognito? lol


I was incognito. I still don't understand why I am banned. 

HOW CAN THEY HATE ME, THEY DON'T EVEN KNOW ME!!?!?


----------



## Duke

I wonder if release is next week because of the "problem" questions on the exam. They may be dealing with their post grading analysis and how to deal with those questions.... And waiting to see who spams their chat.


----------



## alpine_engineer

Well im not taking the next week thing too seriously. the reps have been wrong before.


----------



## Otreblatri

Anyone waiting for Illinois? Do you know how they release the scores? Is it through myNCEES?

Thank you,


----------



## Duke

Illinois is typically a little behind other boards so you'll likely see other ppl posting here before results will be availavle in Illinois. That being said IL ppl can sheck their NCEES account, continental testing services, and IDFPR license lookup. Any of the three could update and show results first, the IDFPR only showing after passing both though.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

E720 said:


> HOW CAN THEY HATE ME, THEY DON'T EVEN KNOW ME!!?!?


Psh, welcome to the internetz.


----------



## E720




----------



## thedaywa1ker

E720 said:


> View attachment 22751


Nancy coming through for us!


----------



## alpine_engineer

whoa! Nancy from the top rope!


----------



## Otreblatri

Duke said:


> Illinois is typically a little behind other boards so you'll likely see other ppl posting here before results will be availavle in Illinois. That being said IL ppl can sheck their NCEES account, continental testing services, and IDFPR license lookup. Any of the three could update and show results first, the IDFPR only showing after passing both though.


Thank you for the information, very useful


----------



## Engineerbabu

E720 said:


> View attachment 22751


She just said it will be sometime next week, what is going on with Nancy?


----------



## E720

Mountain Time


----------



## Engineerbabu

E720 said:


> View attachment 22751


What time zone is it? I just asked about 20 minutes ago and the response was next week, maybe things changed in 10 minutes


----------



## Br_Engr

E720 said:


> View attachment 22751


Technically it is tomorrow in Sydney.


----------



## EBAT75

Me:
I am on SE exam forum. Different dates are being claimed to be the date of results release based on NCEES contacts. Will be much obliged if you could kindly advise.
NCEES 10:06
The SE exam is still being graded. There is not a released date at the moment 
Me 10:07
I thought the grading was completed last week.
NCEES:10:08
For the PE exam, yes. 

The last update I have received was that they are still being graded as of this week
Me:10:10
The PE exam results were even released already. The NCEES site itself said the grading was done last Wed to Fri.
Read
Ncees 10:11
Yes, the PE results have been released. The last update I have received regarding the SE exam was that they are still being graded as of this week. They may be released next week but there is not a date.


----------



## alpine_engineer

i dont understand the discrepancies between reps. they are all on the customer service team, and whether they are working in the office or remote youd think they could lean back or shoot a teams message to their coworkers like "yo, what do we tell all these jokers asking about the SE exam?"

its like theyre all rogue agents


----------



## Reverse Polish

Duke said:


> Illinois is typically a little behind other boards so you'll likely see other ppl posting here before results will be availavle in Illinois. That being said IL ppl can sheck their NCEES account, continental testing services, and IDFPR license lookup. Any of the three could update and show results first, the IDFPR only showing after passing both though.



Illinois releases its exam results through CTS, who receives the results from NCEES. If you have achieved a result of "Acceptable" on both exams, IDFPR will email you a link to download your license. I first found out my results, however, via IDFPR License Lookup, which displayed a license number before I received the email. 

When I sat for the exam, Illinois results were posted on NCEES 3-4 days after the general release by NCEES.
The official results are by snail mail through CTS another week or two later which, at that point, is merely a formality.


----------



## Titleistguy

Oh Nancy — salt of the earth that lady, we should send her an edible arrangement. Or a coupon for a free walk out deck load rating.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

alpine_engineer said:


> i dont understand the discrepancies between reps. they are all on the customer service team, and whether they are working in the office or remote youd think they could lean back or shoot a teams message to their coworkers like "yo, what do we tell all these jokers asking about the SE exam?"
> 
> its like theyre all rogue agents


Or they're just bored at work and having a gas at our expense.


----------



## E720

Titleistguy said:


> Oh Nancy — salt of the earth that lady, we should send her an edible arrangement. Or a coupon for a free walk out deck load rating.


If I pass I pledge 10 buckaroos for a gift for Nancy


----------



## fern26

Do you guys know if they send the email with result notice and update your MyNCEES page pretty simultaneously? Or in the past has one been done slightly before the other?


----------



## EBAT75

alpine_engineer said:


> i dont understand the discrepancies between reps. they are all on the customer service team, and whether they are working in the office or remote youd think they could lean back or shoot a teams message to their coworkers like "yo, what do we tell all these jokers asking about the SE exam?"
> 
> its like theyre all rogue agents


May be the last update this agent received was last week while the grading was under way!! This could be to hold off chat queries, who knows?

Regardless, don't be surprised if it is in your mail box tomorrow morning as this astrologer cum aspiring to be SE posted the day the opening of October registration dates was announced a few weeks ago, and 4 times since on this forum.

If not tomorrow morning, I have to take down my astrologer shingles.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

fern26 said:


> Do you guys know if they send the email with result notice and update your MyNCEES page pretty simultaneously? Or in the past has one been done slightly before the other?


In october I noticed the NCEES page had updated like half an hour before I got the email


----------



## EBAT75

fern26 said:


> Do you guys know if they send the email with result notice and update your MyNCEES page pretty simultaneously? Or in the past has one been done slightly before the other?


Results notice is in the MyNCEES page. So it has to be simultaneous.


----------



## alpine_engineer

it appears as though @EBAT75's predictions may very well have been right all along


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

4pm EDT. I'm calling it for today. Gonna be a wild ride tomorrow!


----------



## Otreblatri

Reverse Polish said:


> Illinois releases its exam results through CTS, who receives the results from NCEES. If you have achieved a result of "Acceptable" on both exams, IDFPR will email you a link to download your license. I first found out my results, however, via IDFPR License Lookup, which displayed a license number before I received the email.
> 
> When I sat for the exam, Illinois results were posted on NCEES 3-4 days after the general release by NCEES.
> The official results are by snail mail through CTS another week or two later which, at that point, is merely a formality.


Thanks for the accurate information, it seems like no option for me to see them before next week. Good luck to everyone if they come out tomorrow


----------



## EBAT75

October 2021 exam administration updates - NCEES


NCEES is closely monitoring the impact of COVID-19 on the October 2021 pencil-and-paper exam administration. The exam administration will take place over two days—Thursday, October 21 and Friday, October 22.*... - read more >




ncees.org





No change to June 14 start of registration for October exam. Rest my case.
Check your mail.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Here we go again. Good luck everybody!


----------



## GataGunna

^me right now, but with coffee.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Im in the field all day today, so my f5ing abilities are limited...at least ill have plenty to distract me. Come though for us today Nancy!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

GataGunna said:


> ^me right now, but with coffee.


You wear a cowboy hat and eye patch? You must work from home.


----------



## alpine_engineer

today is the day. im awaiting the infamous "date taken" to be changed to just "April, 2021"...hopefully soon


----------



## YAYA

it is still *Date Taken:* April 22, 2021 for me


----------



## alpine_engineer

same. chat seems to be disabled today which is odd


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

alpine_engineer said:


> same. chat seems to be disabled today which is odd


They said earlier this week that they were short staffed so if they didn't have a lot of people they would disable.
I feel bad for the poor chat reps.


----------



## GataGunna

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> You wear a cowboy hat and eye patch? You must work from home.


YES


----------



## alpine_engineer

f5f5f5f5f5


----------



## kevo_55

What's the over /under on this being today?

I'd put $20 on it being next week.


----------



## alpine_engineer

nancy let it slip yesterday that theyd be released today
registration opens up on Monday
chat is currently disabled which could be due to low staffing or they sometimes do that before results are released
and its almost always on a Friday

my money is on today unless there were an abnormal amount of bad questions to analyze this time.


----------



## Br_Engr




----------



## Titleistguy

kevo_55 said:


> What's the over /under on this being today?
> 
> I'd put $20 on it being next week.


-250 today 
+110 next week


----------



## Duke

E720 said:


> View attachment 22751


Well.... something is being released sometime today..... IMO today is a very real possibility GL all!


----------



## EBAT75

Br_Engr said:


> View attachment 22759


Trying to read his lips. Is he saying "Oh, that sucks"?


----------



## E720

alpine_engineer said:


> nancy let it slip yesterday that theyd be released today
> registration opens up on Monday
> chat is currently disabled which could be due to low staffing or they sometimes do that before results are released
> and its almost always on a Friday
> 
> my money is on today unless there were an abnormal amount of bad questions to analyze this time.


I am still able to see chat if I go in incognito. LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE ALL BANNED - HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Engineerbabu

vhab49_PE said:


> They said earlier this week that they were short staffed so if they didn't have a lot of people they would disable.
> I feel bad for the poor chat





E720 said:


> I am still able to see chat if I go in incognito. LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE ALL BANNED - HAHAHAHA.




I asked question a little differently. We can expect results before 10:00 AM Monday!


----------



## Br_Engr

EBAT75 said:


> Trying to read his lips. Is he saying "Oh, that sucks"?


"To old D.H. Lawrence." (Easy Rider)


----------



## alpine_engineer




----------



## mgerber

This from 10:40am ET:

Me: Good morning Karson. I'm wondering when the results for the 16-hour SE exam will be posted to my NCEES account? Thanks so much.

Karson: They are finished being graded as of this morning and are in the process of being sent to the state boards for them to release


----------



## Librazhd

Thought I'd check since everyone is getting conflicting information (Pacific Time).

Me: Good morning, Nancy. Would you be able to tell me when results for the 16-hr SE exam will be posted? I see the PE results were released already. Thanks!

Nancy Evans 07:57: We have not heard yet, but we're hoping next week.

This does not help....


----------



## Br_Engr

Librazhd said:


> Thought I'd check since everyone is getting conflicting information (Pacific Time).
> 
> Me: Good morning, Nancy. Would you be able to tell me when results for the 16-hr SE exam will be posted? I see the PE results were released already. Thanks!
> 
> Nancy Evans 07:57: We have not heard yet, but we're hoping next week.
> 
> This does not help....




At this point I think the NCEES staff are just messing with everyone.


----------



## E720

I just called my state board (Utah). They have received the results and actually let me know my result........unacceptable.


----------



## Engineerbabu

NC out passed first try


----------



## Engineerbabu

Good luck to everyone out there as well


----------



## GataGunna

Edit: already passed vertical, so I'm done. phew.


----------



## Be-n

Engineerbabu said:


> NC out passed first try


Congrats! Passed both vertical and lateral?


----------



## Engineerbabu

Be-n said:


> Congrats! Passed both vertical and lateral?


Yes I passed Lateral last time ,but took the test on Texas


----------



## EBAT75

Guys and Gals, my Board just told me they have received the results from NCEES. It is just a wait for an email from NCEES.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

GataGunna said:


> View attachment 22766
> 
> Edit: already passed vertical, so I'm done. phew.


Congratulations!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Engineerbabu said:


> View attachment 22765
> Good luck to everyone out there as well


Congrats!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Of course I have client meetings the rest of the day. I won't be able to check until this afternoon. 

Come on, I got 12 minutes!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Still waiting here in CA…

Congrats to those who passed!


----------



## Be-n

Engineerbabu said:


> Yes I passed Lateral last time ,but took the test on Texas


Nice! It’s interesting that you took lateral first time, there are a lot of opinions out there for which one to take first.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

E720 said:


> I just called my state board (Utah). They have received the results and actually let me know my result........unacceptable.


Youll get it next time...i dont know if I have the guts to call and ask my board


----------



## Engineerbabu

Be-n said:


> Nice! It’s interesting that you took lateral first time, there are a lot of opinions out there for which one to take first.


I was working on the East coast and didn't have much Seismic experience so I decided to spend more time preparing for Lateral that's why I took Lateral first.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

thedaywa1ker said:


> Youll get it next time...i dont know if I have the guts to call and ask my board


I just called and the girl said she has their system showing me as passing...!!! I wont fully believe it until i see the green acceptable...


----------



## tmanchester606

After this past October, Connecticut waited a week after receiving the NCEES results to get them over to us. They better not pull a stunt like that again ...


----------



## thedaywa1ker

thedaywa1ker said:


> I just called and the girl said she has their system showing me as passing...!!! I wont fully believe it until i see the green acceptable...


Those beautiful green letters showed up! Passed second try....good luck everybody!


----------



## Shannonsider_2016

WA is out. Took both for first try, passed Vertical Bridge & failed Lateral (23/40 A/A/A). Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer

Shannonsider_2016 said:


> WA is out. Took both for first try, passed Vertical Bridge & failed Lateral (23/40 A/A/A). Good luck to everyone!


Wow.....sooooo close.


----------



## Justin24601

Massachusetts still torturing me, not seeing results yet.


----------



## mmarlow123

Justin24601 said:


> Massachusetts still torturing me, not seeing results yet.


Same for NH


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

OMG Iowa. Put me out of my misery. I don't care if it says unacceptable, I just need to know.


----------



## leggo PE

I don’t know why this hasn’t occurred to me to ask before… Does CA typically release the S.E. Results on the first day? For P.E. Results, they’ve been day 1/2 for several sessions now…


----------



## mg93

Nevada Results are out


----------



## mg93

Does acceptable mean passed ? Why are they so cryptic.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Frack. Iowa out. Did not pass.
Vertical - 24 AM, IR, A, U, IR 
Lateral - 21AM (this I expected), 4xIR (this is better than expected TBH)


----------



## Br_Engr

Shannonsider_2016 said:


> WA is out. Took both for first try, passed Vertical Bridge & failed Lateral (23/40 A/A/A). Good luck to everyone!



Pretty much kills any hope I had here.

Google "Flights to Chicago in October" ...


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer

mg93 said:


> Does acceptable mean passed ? Why are they so cryptic.


Yes for the SE an acceptable means you passed.


----------



## tharealsimba

NY is out. I took the vertical exam in April and I passed!! What a relief, on to the next one.


----------



## StructuralNewB

...still waiting results from Wisconsin....


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer

E720 said:


> I just called my state board (Utah). They have received the results and actually let me know my result........unacceptable.


Well if you took it in Utah I was right ther with you. Still waiting for my result....


----------



## Titleistguy

Be-n said:


> Nice! It’s interesting that you took lateral first time, there are a lot of opinions out there for which one to take first.


Taking lateral before a code cycle change = well played.


----------



## ngazis1

Any news from IL?


----------



## Reverse Polish

mg93 said:


> Does acceptable mean passed ? Why are they so cryptic.



You don't pass the SE Exam unless you've achieved a result of "Acceptable" on both exams.


----------



## kevo_55

Well, there goes my $20.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Justin24601

MA finally released the results! Passed both in one shot. Thank god I don't have to learn IBC 2018 (which MA will literally never use).


----------



## alpine_engineer

KY is out. Passed lateral. Finally done with these exams and so happy to be able to move on.
Best of luck to everyone here.


----------



## statiker

FL is out. Passed both first try.


----------



## davab

How are you guys notified via email? From ncees or from state?


----------



## statiker

davab said:


> How are you guys notified via email? From ncees or from state?


From NCEES, haven't received any email from my state board, yet.


----------



## Justin24601

I got an email directly from NCEES saying my result was posted. I got that email about 5-10 minutes after the result was posted, as I had already seen it by that point.


----------



## dawg2k00l

Results are out in IL. I got an "Unacceptable" on the Vertical portion as I had expected.


----------



## davab

statiker said:


> From NCEES, haven't received any email from my state board, yet.


I'm in CA. Other than the weather and food, hate my state lol


----------



## Be-n

FL is out. After successful PE exam last fall, I decided to test my skills and took just vertical this time. I passed it! Yeah!


----------



## organix

IL IS OUT! My journey is over all… passed.


----------



## davab

High tax, high property value, slow result


----------



## tmanchester606

Me later today if my results aren't posted before the weekend:


----------



## leggo PE

Who else is still waiting, besides CA and CT?

Come onnnn, states starting with the letter “C” — release our results!


----------



## TheCraic

2nd attempt at the Lateral
Failed again.
26/40 1A, 3IR. 
Felt like I did better in the afternoon then that, and it feels like I was so close. So disappointing.


----------



## A4RON556

Unacceptable - Both Exams, first try... 
29/40 A A U IR - Vertical
25/40 IR IR U IR - Lateral


----------



## davab

TheCraic said:


> 2nd attempt at the Lateral
> Failed again.
> 26/40 1A, 3IR.
> Felt like I did better in the afternoon then that, and it feels like I was so close. So disappointing.


Which state?


----------



## TheCraic

davab said:


> Which state?


MT


----------



## davab

CA out unacceptable


----------



## mmarlow123

A4RON556 said:


> Unacceptable - Both Exams, first try...
> 29/40 A A U IR - Vertical
> 25/40 IR IR U IR - Lateral


You appear to be very close on both


----------



## TheCraic

I’ve been keeping track for a while now after multiple attempts and I’m sure it’s more elaborate then this but it feels like the following minimum score break down would would get you home:
At least 26 in the morning
At least 2A and 0U in the afternoon.
Anyone care to counter?


----------



## leggo PE

davab said:


> CA out unacceptable


Me too. Shucks.


----------



## Be-n

statiker said:


> FL is out. Passed both first try.


Wow, great job! All folks from non SE states should get extra credit for taking and passing this exam


----------



## Br_Engr

organix said:


> IL IS OUT! My journey is over all… passed.



Congratulations!


----------



## Br_Engr

21/40 A/A/A

Back to Chi-Town it is...

Buildings...


----------



## davab

I got 30/40 and IR for all four problems. What did I do wrong in PM?? Any advice would be appreciated. This is for Lateral only.


----------



## TheCraic

davab said:


> I got 30/40 and IR for all four problems. What did I do wrong in PM?? Any advice would be appreciated. This is for Lateral only.


I felt like I rocked the PM and got 1A and 3IR. Wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## YAYA

22/40 A/A/A/U LATERAL, PASSED VERTICAL


----------



## GataGunna

davab said:


> I got 30/40 and IR for all four problems. What did I do wrong in PM?? Any advice would be appreciated. This is for Lateral only.


This was my second time taking lateral. I wrote a butt ton more than I did last time, explaining my logic and citing every thing little thing I could from the codes. I think I can say this without breaking any NCEES rules: I feel like there wasn't even that much maff involved this time, and it seemed to be more focused on how you approach the problem and work your way through it.


----------



## rohit.r.soni

leggo PE said:


> Who else is still waiting, besides CA and CT?
> 
> Come onnnn, states starting with the letter “C” — release our results!


Still waiting on PA


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

CO too


----------



## Be-n

Br_Engr said:


> 21/40 A/A/A
> 
> Back to Chi-Town it is...
> 
> Buildings...


Did you take bridges?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

GataGunna said:


> This was my second time taking lateral. I wrote a butt ton more than I did last time, explaining my logic and citing every thing little thing I could from the codes. I think I can say this without breaking any NCEES rules: I feel like there wasn't even that much maff involved this time, and it seemed to be more focused on how you approach the problem and work your way through it.


Especially that wood problem.


----------



## Librazhd

Lateral first time (unacceptable)
26/40 4IR


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

See damage below.


----------



## organix

GataGunna said:


> This was my second time taking lateral. I wrote a butt ton more than I did last time, explaining my logic and citing every thing little thing I could from the codes. I think I can say this without breaking any NCEES rules: I feel like there wasn't even that much maff involved this time, and it seemed to be more focused on how you approach the problem and work your way through it.


Not to get too into the weeds... but I was actually the opposite. I worked math on everything. I also did have an intro "approach/methodology" outlined up front. I know it isn't the recommended approach by many, but I can't help but work out every number. Good thing it appears either approach can get you there.


----------



## GataGunna

organix said:


> Not to get too into the weeds... but I was actually the opposite. I worked math on everything. I also did have an intro "approach/methodology" outlined up front. I know it isn't the recommended approach by many, but I can't help but work out every number. Good thing it appears either approach can get you there.


It kind of sounds like we did the same thing, actually. I definitely showed my math, so I don't want anyone to think you can get away without crunching some numbers, but my point was it didn't really seem that involved compared to my first attempt, and supplementing my math with a thorough explanation of what I'm doing seemed to work this time. My answers were basically: This is what the problem seems to want -> here's how I'm gonna go about it and here's my assumption(s) -> here's some math -> here's my written conclusion (if needed)


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Come on Colorado.


----------



## Reverse Polish

Congratulations to all who received "Acceptable" results. For those who didn't--get 'em in October!


----------



## EBAT75

Hi all,
No one even sent kudos to this astrologer for predicting 11 June morning as the big moment from the day the October exam registration was announced and 4 or 5 times since. Rodney Dangerfield's " No respect".

Kevo, where is my $20?

More seriously, this morning was a roller coaster. While the results were Unacceptable to NCEES, it was close but no cigar on both Vertical and Lateral for this 75 year old SE aspirant. Note 75 in the EB AT 75. The results were Acceptable to me in my effort. I am happy with myself. As I have said over and over again, NCEES has my respect for it's aim and duty to protect public safety.

As this leg of the roller coaster ride was heading downwards, the next leg was riding up. This morning I had an offer to work 6 months every year for a disaster assistance agency. I am also waiting on another interview I had for a Senior Civil Engineer with a resource management outfit. I may take the 6 months every year dig, do some other things like traveling, catching up on some things I had put off.

So, EB members will be relieved that I will be taking a hiatus. Moving this summer, a new dig etc will not see me irritating folks on the forum. Don't know when but I will be back.

To those who passed, congratulations. To others, if I could have come close, take that as an inspiration.

So long. Continue to stay safe. Signing off with my paperweight.


----------



## EBAT75




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EBAT75 said:


> Hi all,
> No one even sent kudos to this astrologer for predicting 11 June morning as the big moment from the day the October exam registration was announced and 4 or 5 times since. Rodney Dangerfield's " No respect".
> 
> Kevo, where is my $20?
> 
> More seriously, this morning was a roller coaster. While the results were Unacceptable to NCEES, it was close but no cigar on both Vertical and Lateral for this 75 year old SE aspirant. Note 75 in the EB AT 75. The results were Acceptable to me in my effort. I am happy with myself. As I have said over and over again, NCEES has my respect for it's aim and duty to protect public safety.
> 
> As this leg of the roller coaster ride was heading downwards, the next leg was riding up. This morning I had an offer to work 6 months every year for a disaster assistance agency. I am also waiting on another interview I had for a Senior Civil Engineer with a resource management outfit. I may take the 6 months every year dig, do some other things like traveling, catching up on some things I had put off.
> 
> So, EB members will be relieved that I will be taking a hiatus. Moving this summer, a new dig etc will not see me irritating folks on the forum. Don't know when but I will be back.
> 
> To those who passed, congratulations. To others, if I could have come close, take that as an inspiration.
> 
> So long. Continue to stay safe. Signing off with my paperweight.


Today was also the day I had my money on. At least I got something right, I guess?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> See damage below.


Nah, now I know who my steel n masonry subject matter expert is. *rubs hands together* hellooo fallout shelter!


----------



## SoCalPE

AM: 30/40, PM: U/A/A/IR

Can't believe that stupid steel problem got me.


----------



## EBAT75

@squaretaper LIT AF PE. GET SOME CLASS


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Oh, how I loathe this. Another weekend with no results. Come on DORA!

To all who passed, major congratulations. To those who are still battling, this is the hardest exam for several reasons. Unplug, unwind, and come back and kick some butt this fall.

To anyone still waiting....I dunno. Am I the only one on here still waiting? This is going to make for some impressive, IPA fueled, inner monologue this weekend.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sounds like PA is still not released.


----------



## Be-n

vhab49_PE said:


> See damage below.
> View attachment 22772
> 
> View attachment 22773


Thanks for sharing. 
I’m surprised they don’t separate AASHTO problems in the charts. It seems that the main weaknesses in AM are general analysis problems and foundation problems, both probably include ASSHTO problems. How did you feel about AASHTO when you studied?


----------



## Be-n

SoCalPE said:


> AM: 30/40, PM: U/A/A/IR
> 
> Can't believe that stupid steel problem got me.


Lateral?


----------



## Br_Engr

Be-n said:


> Did you take bridges?



Yes.

New AM format proposal.

20 Buildings
20 Bridges

I have to get 8 of yours - you have to get 8 of mine.


----------



## Be-n

Br_Engr said:


> Yes.
> 
> New AM format proposal.
> 
> 20 Buildings
> 20 Bridges
> 
> I have to get 8 of yours - you have to get 8 of mine.


Nope, thank you  
I actually enjoyed AASHTO manual, such a well organized document! I liked its all in one format. I wish we have something like that in buildings and then it would be easier for bridge people. I see can how you can be frustrated with so many building codes some of which are so generic with their requirements and leave a lot up to a designer.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

vhab49_PE said:


> Sounds like PA is still not released.


Thanks @vhab49_PE . Lonely feeling like I'm the only shmoo without results.


----------



## SE in the works

Any thoughts about contesting NCEES exam scores? I failed lateral with 26/40, A,A,U,IR. Not sure if it is worth paying the fee to hopefully get some additional points on that unacceptable afternoon problem. I took both exams in April and passed vertical. I felt I did better in the lateral than the vertical PM problems. Has anybody gone through this process before or know someone who has? Appreciate any comments or recommendations about this.


----------



## fern26

so.....who's got digital copies of the new codes for October to share??


----------



## kevo_55

Please don't ask for copies or free downloads of copyrighted material on this site.


----------



## TheCraic

SE in the works said:


> Any thoughts about contesting NCEES exam scores? I failed lateral with 26/40, A,A,U,IR. Not sure if it is worth paying the fee to hopefully get some additional points on that unacceptable afternoon problem. I took both exams in April and passed vertical. I felt I did better in the lateral than the vertical PM problems. Has anybody gone through this process before or know someone who has? Appreciate any comments or recommendations about this.


They don’t regrade them afternoon problems. They only thing they’d do is a manual check of the morning answer sheet. And a manual check has never resulted in changing a result from fail to pass. So if you’re wanting to do it in hopes of getting that afternoon U changed, I’d save your money.
I’m of a firm belief that any U score in the afternoon is an automatic “unacceptable” overall result. I could be wrong obviously.
If I was you I’d take solace in the fact that you had a really good score and were probably right on the cut line if it wasn’t for that PM U.
however, With all that being said, I just paid for the manual morning recheck. I got 26/40 1A and 3IR on the lateral. Hoping that maybe and extra point or two in the AM would push me over the edge. Doubtful it’ll change anything but felt like I needed it to help get over the disappointment of being so close. Trying to find solace in the fact that I was very close and a little extra effort come fall will push me over the edge and I can finally be done with this.
Best of luck.


----------



## organix

I didn’t even realize they charge for that.


----------



## organix

vhab49_PE said:


> See damage below.
> View attachment 22772
> 
> View attachment 22773


It makes sense now that I think about it, but I didn’t realize the 3rd problem was the general analysis problem for the Lateral afternoon. I actually thought the steel one was the general analysis problem… or I guess I sort of concluded there wasn’t one. But yea, now that I look back, definitely makes sense.


----------



## SE in the works

TheCraic said:


> They don’t regrade them afternoon problems. They only thing they’d do is a manual check of the morning answer sheet. And a manual check has never resulted in changing a result from fail to pass. So if you’re wanting to do it in hopes of getting that afternoon U changed, I’d save your money.
> I’m of a firm belief that any U score in the afternoon is an automatic “unacceptable” overall result. I could be wrong obviously.
> If I was you I’d take solace in the fact that you had a really good score and were probably right on the cut line if it wasn’t for that PM U.
> however, With all that being said, I just paid for the manual morning recheck. I got 26/40 1A and 3IR on the lateral. Hoping that maybe and extra point or two in the AM would push me over the edge. Doubtful it’ll change anything but felt like I needed it to help get over the disappointment of being so close. Trying to find solace in the fact that I was very close and a little extra effort come fall will push me over the edge and I can finally be done with this.
> Best of luck.


Thank you for the insights, very helpful. I’m slowly accepting the truth, begin study for October soon. Out of curiosity, how expensive was the manual recheck?


----------



## Be-n

Have anyone done a survey in the past to see what degrees and years of experience SE exam takers have vs how successful their results are?
I’m curious how two most important backgrounds, educational and professional, affect exam results.


----------



## TheCraic

SE in the works said:


> Thank you for the insights, very helpful. I’m slowly accepting the truth, begin study for October soon. Out of curiosity, how expensive was the manual recheck?


$75


----------



## sakti

Any update from GA?


----------



## mgerber

sakti said:


> Any update from GA?


I haven't seen anything yet. Georgia is typically a few days behind. Hoping to hear back by the end of the week.


----------



## tmanchester606

Me to the Connecticut Licensing Board right now.


----------



## zas07001

tmanchester606 said:


> Me to the Connecticut Licensing Board right now.


Barbra does this every year - pretty sure they screen my calls now


----------



## tmanchester606

zas07001 said:


> Barbra does this every year - pretty sure they screen my calls now


I recall trying to call her at least 4-5 times and email at least 8 times during the initial application process two years ago and she never answered once.


----------



## sakti

mgerber said:


> I haven't seen anything yet. Georgia is typically a few days behind. Hoping to hear back by the end of the week.


I will just keep refreshing my page then


----------



## zas07001

CT is out.
Finally passed lateral. 
Anyone have suggestions of what State to ask for reciprocity in for the SE license? CT hasn't adopted them yet.


----------



## StandardPractice

zas07001 said:


> CT is out.
> Finally passed lateral.
> Anyone have suggestions of what State to ask for reciprocity in for the SE license? CT hasn't adopted them yet.


I am planning to apply to Georgia, seems fairly easy and everything is online / they accept NCEES references. Gain SE license there and then try comity at some of the more involved application process states.


----------



## Reverse Polish

zas07001 said:


> CT is out.
> Finally passed lateral.
> Anyone have suggestions of what State to ask for reciprocity in for the SE license? CT hasn't adopted them yet.



Reciprocity? Don't you need to have an initial license before you can file for licensure by reciprocity/comity/endorsement?

Congratulations on your successful result.


----------



## zas07001

Reverse Polish said:


> Reciprocity? Don't you need to have an initial license before you can file for licensure by reciprocity/comity/endorsement?
> 
> Congratulations on your successful result.


CT issued me three PE license numbers, one for the actual PE, and one for each of the SE exams. I'm hoping with the test results I can now just get a SE license from a state that recognizes it.


----------



## silentbob011

Just called PA to check in on when results will be released and were told the person in the know was on PTO Friday and today. Expected to be back tomorrow.


----------



## Reverse Polish

zas07001 said:


> CT issued me three PE license numbers, one for the actual PE, and one for each of the SE exams. I'm hoping with the test results I can now just get a SE license from a state that recognizes it.



Understood, but a PE license is not an SE license. Likewise, PE license + SE exam =/= SE license. In general, you aren't eligible for comity licensure as an SE until you have an active SE license.

You'll be applying for an initial SE license (in whichever state you choose) and will need to meet all of that state's requirements for SE licensure. That may include first obtaining a PE license in that state, as well as any other hoops they may light on fire for you.


----------



## tmanchester606

30/40, A, IR, IR, U

ARG! So tired of studying for these exams ... Plus I honestly thought I aced that fourth afternoon problem, I have no idea how I got a U on that.


----------



## Br_Engr

silentbob011 said:


> Just called PA to check in on when results will be released and were told the person in the know was on PTO Friday and today. Expected to be back tomorrow.



PA as in SE in PA?


----------



## silentbob011

Br_Engr said:


> PA as in SE in PA?


Yup called the Pennsylvania board about the Structural Engineering Exam


----------



## Br_Engr

Br_Engr said:


> 21/40 A/A/A
> 
> Back to Chi-Town it is...
> 
> Buildings...



I suppose that I would not be allowed to just re-take the AM portion....


----------



## Br_Engr

silentbob011 said:


> Yup called the Pennsylvania board about the Structural Engineering Exam



Did not know that they offered the SE


----------



## Civil Dawg

Still no results. Called my state board and was told they had released results. Did the NCEES chat and they said the state board still hasn't released results. I'm 99% sure I did poor in the PM and failed, but would at least like to be put out of my misery!


----------



## leggo PE

Civil Dawg said:


> Still no results. Called my state board and was told they had released results. Did the NCEES chat and they said the state board still hasn't released results. I'm 99% sure I did poor in the PM and failed, but would at least like to be put out of my misery!


Paging @RBHeadge PE! Just because this always happens somewhere, like you said.

What state are you in, Civil Dawg?


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

leggo PE said:


> Paging @RBHeadge PE! Just because this always happens somewhere, like you said.
> 
> What state are you in, Civil Dawg?


Me too! Colorado be showin' no love. @RBHeadge PE , any word?


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

@MadamPirate PE , any experience with SE exams since DORA decoupled?


----------



## Civil Dawg

leggo PE said:


> Paging @RBHeadge PE! Just because this always happens somewhere, like you said.
> 
> What state are you in, Civil Dawg?


Louisiana. When I asked NCEES via chat, Dallas took my NCEES ID number and there was a couple minute pause in the chat so I’m inclined to think he at least checked on something.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Paging @RBHeadge PE! Just because this always happens somewhere, like you said.
> 
> What state are you in, Civil Dawg?





Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Me too! Colorado be showin' no love. @RBHeadge PE , any word?



I don't know anything about the SE. And I don't know the specifics of how Colorado does things for the SE. But if it's like how the PE release works, and how DORA typically "releases" then it's one or more of these things:

DORA being DORA
The person who answered the phone thought the OP was asking about the PE Civil (Structural depth) exam, and not the PE Structural (aka SE) exam. Or they may not have been aware that there is a difference.
The person who answered may have thought that the cognizant official at the board released the SE results to the examinees, when in fact they had not done so.
This happens in one State every cycle. Usually what happens is someone forgets to press send on the email or similar. This is when I typically PM someone and tell them to have a co-worker/friend/family contact the board and calmly explain the situation. I recommend a third party make the call because they aren't cathected and are more likely to be calm and civil with the representative and produce results. Typically during the call the State person on the phone will claim the State released, hang up, then investigate and find out that someone didn't actually do it. After the "reminder" the relevant person then quickly does the task and the results are released. This is the only case where I'm posting it in an open thread, and not a PM, since presumably everyone reading this thread has at least a PE, has been through this process before, and isn't a totally irresponsible stressball.

It could also be the semi-annual screw up where the State, NCEES, and a third party(?) point the fingers at each other. The fault is typically with the State or one of their contractors. It takes a week+ to resolve.
My guess is that it's some combination of 1 and 2.



Civil Dawg said:


> Louisiana. When I asked NCEES via chat, Dallas took my NCEES ID number and there was a couple minute pause in the chat so I’m inclined to think he at least checked on something.


Sounds like some combination of 2 and/or 3 above. See if you can have a co-worker call tomorrow.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

RBHeadge PE said:


> My guess is that it's some combination of 1 and 2.


I think that's spot on for this. Since Colorado is a non- discipline State, they probably are unaware there's different exams.

A colleague also surmised that since the decoupling, DORA gets overwhelmed with the volume of applications post exam until CBT takes full effect. Maybe they are so busy trying to process new licenses into the system, that they see exam info for someone who is already licensed in the State, and they may dismiss the new results as an anomaly or statistical noise until they get further confirmation from NCEES.


----------



## Civil Dawg

Louisiana results posted this morning. 29/40 but had a couple of Unacceptable in the PM. Not surprising.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Pass rates are up:



Octobers for comparison:


----------



## sakti

thedaywa1ker said:


> Pass rates are up:
> View attachment 22821
> 
> 
> Octobers for comparison:
> 
> View attachment 22822


That is quite surprising. Still waiting for GA here.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> @MadamPirate PE , any experience with SE exams since DORA decoupled?


naw, friend, I haven't heard anything. 

As we saw with the PE though, CO lags behind the initial release by several days at this point.


----------



## organix

thedaywa1ker said:


> Pass rates are up:
> View attachment 22821
> 
> 
> Octobers for comparison:
> 
> View attachment 22822


I wonder if they scale these to some degree. It seems the buildings lateral exam has fairly consistent pass rates... which logically seems impossible given different test takers and different problems.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

Finally! CO out. Vertical - 23/40, A,IR,U,U - A little surprised on the steel score. Not sure where I went so wrong on that one.


----------



## sakti

GA, passed the SE Exam. Emailed by the state but the results have not been posted in the NCEES website. Funny.


----------



## leggo PE

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> Finally! CO out. Vertical - 23/40, A,IR,U,U - A little surprised on the steel score. Not sure where I went so wrong on that one.


Sorry to see it, WttS S.E. buddy! We’re both gonna get it on our next attempts!


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

leggo PE said:


> Sorry to see it, WttS S.E. buddy! We’re both gonna get it on our next attempts!


Yep. I know it. It'd been 9 years since I took a standardized test, so I could feel the fatigue, especially in the afternoon. They won't know what hit 'em next time. We're on this.


----------



## arnegrant

My state lags a little, just found out I passed both vertical and lateral this spring.

Reading a few of these posts helped me calibrate my studies, for reference if it is helpful

-4 year sructural engineering undergrad
-No masters
-Worked as a structural engineer of record for 10 years, other 10 was management of multidisciplinary engineering - mostly non seismic areas, but some seismic
(20 some years experience)
-Passed what was the SE1 in
2004, I studied some but not nearly what I did to pass these (100 hours?)
-Passed the architectural engineering PE in 2011 (was designing industrial electrical power systems so needed some backing) Studied maybe 50 hours for that.

Took both current structural tests three times (registered four, one was cancelled for covid)

I'm smart, but not extraordinarily. 3.6 gpa in college, didn't study much. Usually finished in the top quarter without too much time spent, though I did work hard.

First attempt, took both exams - I thought I studied alot (100 hours ish) got around a 60% if you added both tests up and put U as 0, IR as 5 and A as 10 points earned. I took some class, did all the homework - I was not fast enough to follow the class lectures but I did get a passing certificate from the instructors.

Second attempt, took AEI classes - attended all of them, I could keep up with the lectures from my previous class, got mid 60s percent (there was a break in my studies do to covid) I studied alot, another 200 hours reading that 300 hours was the target (100 from first attempt and 200 from second attempt is 300 hours)

Third attempt I tried to study an additional 300 hours, I cut down to 30 hour weeks at work for 3 months to get that much studying in. I ended up with 250 hours of additional studying in. This is a crazy amount of studying, like all your free time and then more.

Long story short, 550 hours of studying got me the exams.

Personally, if you are okay with failure I would take them both at the same time as alot of the information is repetitive.

If you want to pass the first time I wouldn't take both at once. 300 hours per test would have been a good target for me.

I would not have passed without doing the AEI course twice. It was an amazing companion for my studies.

My admiration goes out to everyone who attempts these exams. They are the hardest exams I have ever taken, we have set the bar high.

Congratulations to those who passed, best of luck for those beginning to study.


----------



## Be-n

arnegrant said:


> My state lags a little, just found out I passed both vertical and lateral this spring.
> 
> Reading a few of these posts helped me calibrate my studies, for reference if it is helpful
> 
> -4 year sructural engineering undergrad
> -No masters
> -Worked as a structural engineer of record for 10 years, other 10 was management of multidisciplinary engineering - mostly non seismic areas, but some seismic
> (20 some years experience)
> -Passed what was the SE1 in
> 2004, I studied some but not nearly what I did to pass these (100 hours?)
> -Passed the architectural engineering PE in 2011 (was designing industrial electrical power systems so needed some backing) Studied maybe 50 hours for that.
> 
> Took both current structural tests three times (registered four, one was cancelled for covid)
> 
> I'm smart, but not extraordinarily. 3.6 gpa in college, didn't study much. Usually finished in the top quarter without too much time spent, though I did work hard.
> 
> First attempt, took both exams - I thought I studied alot (100 hours ish) got around a 60% if you added both tests up and put U as 0, IR as 5 and A as 10 points earned. I took some class, did all the homework - I was not fast enough to follow the class lectures but I did get a passing certificate from the instructors.
> 
> Second attempt, took AEI classes - attended all of them, I could keep up with the lectures from my previous class, got mid 60s percent (there was a break in my studies do to covid) I studied alot, another 200 hours reading that 300 hours was the target (100 from first attempt and 200 from second attempt is 300 hours)
> 
> Third attempt I tried to study an additional 300 hours, I cut down to 30 hour weeks at work for 3 months to get that much studying in. I ended up with 250 hours of additional studying in. This is a crazy amount of studying, like all your free time and then more.
> 
> Long story short, 550 hours of studying got me the exams.
> 
> Personally, if you are okay with failure I would take them both at the same time as alot of the information is repetitive.
> 
> If you want to pass the first time I wouldn't take both at once. 300 hours per test would have been a good target for me.
> 
> I would not have passed without doing the AEI course twice. It was an amazing companion for my studies.
> 
> My admiration goes out to everyone who attempts these exams. They are the hardest exams I have ever taken, we have set the bar high.
> 
> Congratulations to those who passed, best of luck for those beginning to study.


Thanks for sharing your story! Congrats on passing! The bar is high indeed. I also do not have masters and got a third of your experience. I feel like passing SE would satisfy my desire for professional growth, probably make me stand out in the industry without having any expensive advanced degree. Additionally, studying for SE definitely improves my basic engineering skills. Going over and over hand calcs for various topics does the trick. I passed SE Vertical this April with the help from AEI and now I am bracing myself for, hopefully, final round of studying, this time for SE Lateral. AEI instructor said it is 50% more material to cover than in Vertical Class! 

Question, was SE1 exam in 2000-s more like SE vertical nowadays? Did it have similar PM problems?


----------



## arnegrant

*From my limited knowledge, in 2011 they got rid of what I understood was the SE3 in the seismic states and wrote it into the SE1 and SE2. It was all multiple choice in 2004, much easier then, in my opinion.*


----------



## Reverse Polish

Be-n said:


> Question, was SE1 exam in 2000-s more like SE vertical nowadays? Did it have similar PM problems?



The old Structural I exam incorporated both vertical and lateral elements, but did not have the emphasis on high-seismic design that the SE Lateral exam does. It was similar to the other PE exams in that it consisted of 80 multiple choice questions in 8 hours, but unlike the Civil: Structural exam, included *only* structural engineering problems. If I recall correctly, pass rates were similar--I think 37% of first-time takers passed the Structural I exam when I took it in April 2006. 

From what I know, the old Structural II exam was similar to the afternoon problems on the current SE exams.


----------



## EBAT75

Reverse Polish said:


> The old Structural I exam incorporated both vertical and lateral elements, but did not have the emphasis on high-seismic design that the SE Lateral exam does. It was similar to the other PE exams in that it consisted of 80 multiple choice questions in 8 hours, but unlike the Civil: Structural exam, included *only* structural engineering problems. If I recall correctly, pass rates were similar--I think 37% of first-time takers passed the Structural I exam when I took it in April 2006.
> 
> From what I know, the old Structural II exam was similar to the afternoon problems on the current SE exams.


Similar in some ways, but very different in other ways. One, there was choice. You could select the problem you want to answer. Two, you had to answer only two 2 hour problems each in AM and PM sessions out of 4 I think. IMO each of the new SE exam essay problems is not far off from the 2 hour problems in the old SE II exam. So the bars are much higher now. Pass rates may be similarly low, but that may be for reasons unknown to me.


----------



## Be-n

EBAT75 said:


> Similar in some ways, but very different in other ways. One, there was choice. You could select the problem you want to answer. Two, you had to answer only two 2 hour problems each in AM and PM sessions out of 4 I think. IMO each of the new SE exam essay problems is not far off from the 2 hour problems in the old SE II exam. So the bars are much higher now. Pass rates may be similarly low, but that may be for reasons unknown to me.


Very interesting, thanks, good to know, I was just curious what the older generation of SEs had to go through. 
Do you know what year they started offering PE Structural 1 and 2 exams? 
I was told than one old school engineer passed both exams in 70-s or 80-s and I have hard time to believe those exams existed back then.


----------



## EBAT75

Be-n said:


> Very interesting, thanks, good to know, I was just curious what the older generation of SEs had to go through.
> Do you know what year they started offering PE Structural 1 and 2 exams?
> I was told than one old school engineer passed both exams in 70-s or 80-s and I have hard time to believe those exams existed back then.


Not sure, but I think it was late 90s or early 2000.

I met an SE who got his SE in that old set up. He told me he could not imagine getting his SE license under the new set up.


----------



## EBAT75

Be-n said:


> Very interesting, thanks, good to know, I was just curious what the older generation of SEs had to go through.
> Do you know what year they started offering PE Structural 1 and 2 exams?
> I was told than one old school engineer passed both exams in 70-s or 80-s and I have hard time to believe those exams existed back then.


The 70s and 80s were very different from even the next generation SEI and II format. They were just one 4 hour problem vertical and one 4 hour problem lateral. But from what I gathered, the pass rate was abysmal, in the 15 to 20% range.


----------

